# It's a gorgeous 84 degrees here in Southern California



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:smheat: - I really feels like a summers day here today !!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

My temp is 66 degrees, a bit nippy for Florida!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

It's 54 and over cast.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

54 and sunny. Friday we're going to be in the teens which is down right frigid for MS.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sure, rub it in! B) It's thirty degrees and I'm freezing! At least I'm not in North Dakota ..sorry Gena.. :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

66 and sunny...


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

High of 55, Low of 31... Clear Skies... About 10 degrees above average for January in Southeast Kansas! I'm LOVING it!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350


> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in...


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 12 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704365


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350





> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in... 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL Central Coast! 

Monterey Bay. We get a TON of fog! But it looks like winter is giving up! Hopefully.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Its 75 and sunny, here in South Florida!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Winter has only begun here and I am going crazy for springtime!!!! It is about 43 degrees here with very cold weather coming in tomorrow!!!! I don't care if we get snow here this winter, I just don't like the ice storms............

Lina, I am moving to California tomorrow~~~~ :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: I like warm weather!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's the afternoon here now and it's warmed up to 45. Bright and sunny


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704331


> :smheat: - I really feels like a summers day here today !![/B]



QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 12 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704367


> Its 75 and sunny, here in South Florida!!! :biggrin:[/B]



Thanks a lot guys!!! :smpullhair: I wish I am where you both are. I sure do miss San Diego weather. Every day durning the winters here I kick myself for moving back to the East. :yucky: 

Right now it is a horrific partly cloudy 32 degrees which feels like a icky 23 degrees thanks to the wind. Makes me want to hit something. :beating a dead horse:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

ahh, i'm jealous of all of you. 

it's -4 C or 24.8 F here today (yes, i had to use a converter )

we're going down to -16 C this week which is 3.2 F! eeek


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Margaritas in my backyard today at 5pm .. hurry !! before the sun goes down :wine: artytime:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 12 2009, 01:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704378


> Right now it is a horrific partly cloudy 32 degrees which feels like a icky 23 degrees thanks to the wind. Makes me want to hit something. :beating a dead horse:[/B]



Poor horse...


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

It's 81 degrees here, a nice temp...but...it's reeeeeally windy! I hate the wind, it sucks! :smmadder: Yesterday was so insanely gorgeous! It was the perfect temp, a slight breeze coming off the water, sunny and clear. It was an amazing day, we walked down to the farmers market with Daisy, I wish it was more like it was yesterday! I talked to my step mom earlier and she said its 24 degrees in Indiana today. When I checked the weather report online it said 24 but feels like 15. Brrrrr!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704381


> Margaritas in my backyard today at 5pm .. hurry !! before the sun goes down :wine: artytime:[/B]


I'll bring extra!!! :drinkup: arty: :drinkup:


----------



## LittleDogLVR (Oct 24, 2007)

Well it warmed up here a little today....its in the 20s.
Just about 2 feet of snow and more on its way.
Thursday and Friday it will be highs in single digits,lows below Zero.....Just lovely this time of year !

Im ready to move to Southern California right now !!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, its only 7.30 am right now, but the forecast says we should hit about 30 C (86 F) today


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

It's 18 degrees now with 35 to 40 mph wind and gusts up to 50 mph and flurries!! I can usually look out my window and see the cars passing on the highway about a half mile from my house, today I can barely see across the street!! Anyone want to come join me in my backyard for margaritas :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

when i woke up it was 1 degree. it's now 18, with 10 mph winds. ick. everything is covered in snow and ice. it's yucky. 

supposed to warm up for tomorrow:

TUESDAY:
Cloudy. A chance of snow showers in the morning...then snow showers likely in the afternoon. Snow accumulation around an inch. Highs in the mid 30s. South winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph. Chance of snow 70 percent.

TUESDAY NIGHT:
Mostly cloudy with a 50 percent chance of snow showers. Lows around 5 above. West winds 10 to 15 mph with gusts up to 25 mph.

then it's supposed to get even colder with highs in the teens and lows BELOW ZERO. yay.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 12 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704406


> It's 18 degrees now with 35 to 40 mph wind and gusts up to 50 mph and flurries!! I can usually look out my window and see the cars passing on the highway about a half mile from my house, today I can barely see across the street!! Anyone want to come join me in my backyard for margaritas :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


There would be one perk to margaritas in your backyard.....You won't need any ice! We could all have snow flurry margarita slushies! LOL Looks like California and Australia are where the sun is focused today! :biggrin:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yeah I just love CA weather....right up until it gets to be 110F outside!

It says it's 57F here right now, but it feels warmer to me. I'd rather have the cool weather any day!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 12 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704406


> It's 18 degrees now with 35 to 40 mph wind and gusts up to 50 mph and flurries!! I can usually look out my window and see the cars passing on the highway about a half mile from my house, today I can barely see across the street!! Anyone want to come join me in my backyard for margaritas :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



B) :blink: :w00t: :eusa_hand: :smtease: NO :ThankYou: :rofl:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704423


> QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jan 12 2009, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704406





> It's 18 degrees now with 35 to 40 mph wind and gusts up to 50 mph and flurries!! I can usually look out my window and see the cars passing on the highway about a half mile from my house, today I can barely see across the street!! Anyone want to come join me in my backyard for margaritas :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



B) :blink: :w00t: :eusa_hand: :smtease: NO :ThankYou: :rofl:  
[/B][/QUOTE]
If I wasn't afraid of the door flying off the hinges when I open it I'd be on my way to your place for margaritas!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Its a chilly 23 degrees here in Maine today. There is no wind (thank goodness). Today is slated to be the warmest day of the week - going down to 5 degrees by Friday :yucky:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 12 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704365


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350





> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's because you lived where I live!

Although today it's sunny with a high of 53. I even got the dogs out from some sun (their pigment thanks me when i do this. Really.)


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350


> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]


Thanks for letting us know. That is where we will be retiring to because I told my husband recently that I want to live somewhere where it's in the 70's year round  .


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 12 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704459


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 12 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704365





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350





> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in...  
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's because you lived where I live!

Although today it's sunny with a high of 53. I even got the dogs out from some sun (their pigment thanks me when i do this. Really.)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I had our upstairs bedroom balcony door wide open this morning and Bella found a large ray of sun on the carpet and parked herself - basking in the sunshine - catching some rays on her already jet black nose - she looked like a cat - I was too late for work to snap a pic ...

Just as well she didn't have her legs wide open sunning her - well .. you know how she loves to flash her "lil bits" ... B)


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704381


> Margaritas in my backyard today at 5pm .. hurry !! before the sun goes down :wine: artytime:[/B]


Let's see, we're 2 hours ahead of you, so that makes it 2:35 there and it takes at least 2 hours to get to the closest air port from here, and about 4 hours by plane to get there, and I don't even want to think about how many hours by car, sssssssssssssssssooooooooooo, not going to work today for 5. How about tomorrow?


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (5maltsmom @ Jan 12 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704494


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jan 12 2009, 02:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704381





> Margaritas in my backyard today at 5pm .. hurry !! before the sun goes down :wine: artytime:[/B]


Let's see, we're 2 hours ahead of you, so that makes it 2:35 there and it takes at least 2 hours to get to the closest air port from here, and about 4 hours by plane to get there, and I don't even want to think about how many hours by car, sssssssssssssssssooooooooooo, not going to work today for 5. How about tomorrow?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I take Margarita checks !!! - it's the Mexican alternative to Rain Checks


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

As much as I love the warm beautiful sunshine, I have to admit that I was head over heels happy when we had 2 weeks of storms roll through and it was cold, rainy, foggy and snowy. Waking up to see the beach out one window and the snow capped mountains out the other was absolute bliss! Of course nothing can beat sitting by the pool with a drink in hand!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cloudy and a high of 60 here.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

-5, -17 wind chill. -55 wind chill expected by tomorrow. The fun never stops. :smpullhair: And why do I live here????


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jan 12 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704519


> -5, -17 wind chill. -55 wind chill expected by tomorrow. The fun never stops. :smpullhair: And why do I live here????[/B]



You want to live next door to Santa Clause???  




Do I get a prize?


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

We live a few hours away from Santa Claus....Santa Claus, Indiana that is!  It's chilly here...30 degrees. We are waiting for some snow to hit..and then the cold to hit! We'll be seeing 0 overnight in a few days.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's our lovely forecast for the next couple of days!

<span style="font-family:Times New Roman">FORECAST 
Tonight: 
Mostly cloudy this evening. Snow will arrive by 9pm in most areas and continue much of the night. Winds will become strong after 5am and cause severe blowing and drifting of the falling snow and the old snow. Near blizzard conditions are possible at times outside of town. Low: 18, Wind: Becoming NW 10-20 
Tomorrow: 
Very windy with plunging temperatures. Severe blowing and drifting with additonal falling snow in the morning. It will taper off and become less windy by late afternoon. Snowstorm total: 3"-6", with much higher drifts. High: 18 and falling, Wind: NW 15-30 

Tomorrow Night: 
Much colder and calmer with only a bit of snow. Low: 0, Wind: W to S 4-8 
Wednesday: 
Cloudy with snow arriving again. And the winds will become very strong by evening, causing severe blowing and drifting snow and blizzard conditions. High: 13 
</span>

I stopped reading when I saw negative numbers associated with the wind chill factor. :w00t: 

Oh yeah, I'm heading out to barbeque on my back porch right now. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Barbecued snow! Sounds delish! You could always go to Splash Universe and pretend like it's summer! :smrofl: Next time I come to Indiana I will bring you some sun and sand from the beach! LOL 


QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 12 2009, 03:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704560


> Here's our lovely forecast for the next couple of days!
> 
> <span style="font-family:Times New Roman">FORECAST
> Tonight:
> ...


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

mid 80's here in So. California today. Felt like summer. :smheat:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 12 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704459


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 12 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704365





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350





> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's because you lived where I live!

Although today it's sunny with a high of 53. I even got the dogs out from some sun (their pigment thanks me when i do this. Really.)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to live in Fresno. HATED that blasted fog! I worked in a grocery store at one point and would leave work at midnight. Driving home was an all new adventure in scary.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

It is 8 degrees right now and windy. I'm going to bed and I'm hoping to wake up in Southern California because this is just a little ridiculous.

Josie says: Nissa, how do you keep your pee from freezing?!?! I have to pee really quick to keep from having a peesicle hanging from my bits!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

San Francisco - a record breaking 74* - sunny and beautiful!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 12 2009, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704556


> We live a few hours away from Santa Claus....Santa Claus, Indiana that is!  It's chilly here...30 degrees. We are waiting for some snow to hit..and then the cold to hit! We'll be seeing 0 overnight in a few days.[/B]



Hey I've been to Santa Clause! Love Holiday World!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well in lovely NW Florida it is currently 33 degrees tonight, Friday and Saturday supposed to get down to the 20's at night. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

It supposed the be in single numbers here in Massachusetts this week. Can you say brrrrrrr brrrrrrrr.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Well I"m very jealous of everyone in warm climates! My car said 28 degrees this morning and when I rolled out of bed my house was frigid! The heat somehow turned off last night and now I can't get it to work! B&E are snuggled up in snow gear waiting for the heating service to come and fix our heater! :smpullhair:


----------



## fredasher (Dec 8, 2007)

Here in Mexico, it is 80°, sunny with a nice breeze from the ocean. We are south of Manzanillo, north of Playa Azul through February. Feels good to be warm. We left AZ the first of January and it was VERY Cold.

Sherry


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jan 12 2009, 08:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704778


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 12 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704459





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 12 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704365





> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 12 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704350





> A Gorgeous 74 here in Central Cali!  That's about average for us. We sit around 72 all year![/B]



Define Central CA?


I used to live in the central valley....and got used to never seeing the sun for 3 or 4 months over the winter after the Tule fog settled in... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


That's because you lived where I live!

Although today it's sunny with a high of 53. I even got the dogs out from some sun (their pigment thanks me when i do this. Really.)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used to live in Fresno. HATED that blasted fog! I worked in a grocery store at one point and would leave work at midnight. Driving home was an all new adventure in scary.
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG Fog was a whole new thing to me when I moved here from Palm Springs! I remember the first few times there was REALLY thick fog and I would be driving to work at 6am, still somewhat dark and you can't see a darn thing! It was so scary! Now that I have been here for 4 yrs it's nothing new to me, but when friends or family come to town and see the fog, they freak!! LOL 


QUOTE (Phesty @ Jan 12 2009, 08:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704787


> It is 8 degrees right now and windy. I'm going to bed and I'm hoping to wake up in Southern California because this is just a little ridiculous.
> 
> Josie says: Nissa, how do you keep your pee from freezing?!?! I have to pee really quick to keep from having a peesicle hanging from my bits![/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Poor Josie and her peesicles! LOL


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here in my neck of Cali., it's warm (83 F) :smheat: and quite windy. Very dry, low humidity. High risk 
for fires right now. Last night Frankie was so full of static, his hair was standing on end. It was a crack 
up. I tried to take a picture, but it didn't show up.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 13 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=704932


> Well I"m very jealous of everyone in warm climates! My car said 28 degrees this morning and when I rolled out of bed my house was frigid! The heat somehow turned off last night and now I can't get it to work! B&E are snuggled up in snow gear waiting for the heating service to come and fix our heater! :smpullhair:[/B]


Brrrrrr!! Hope your furnace is fixed by now. We were without heat at the store last week for 3 days. It was MISERABLE!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

9° and snowing. :angry: It's supposed to get down to -8° tonight.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

29 in Dallas


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok you lucky toasty warm people, here is our future cast for the next few days brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr we have had heavy snow most of the night and plenty on the ground out there and the wind is expected to pick up and blow it everywhere, lovely, not  
Crystal I think this is all headed your way too...stay warm and don't go out BBQing in this lot :no2: 

*The First Alert Forecast from Meteorologist Josh Stone

A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY continues until 3 PM Wednesday for most of our viewing area. A WIND CHILL WARNING goes into effect tonight at 6 PM until 6 AM Friday. 

The snow should wrap up by noon today and then we'll see clearing skies by later this afternoon. Expect falling temps throughout the day and then winds will pick up tonight. North winds at 15-25 mph will result in blowing and drifting snow and send temps falling through this afternoon. By tomorrow morning, lows will bottom out near -15. Highs will not even make it to zero for many of us tomorrow. Temps will be even colder by Friday morning.

<span style="color:#4169e1">TODAY: Cloudy and windy. Snow totaling up to 3-6". Falling temps throughout the day. Wind E-N 15-30 mph. Wind Chill values from -10 to -20.

TONIGHT: Clearing with bitter cold temps and wind chills. Low -14. Wind NW 15-25 mph.

THURSDAY: Sunny skies and bitter cold temps. Hih -1. Wind WNW 5-10 mph.

Oh well it's winter hey!!! :faint: 


</span>*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's pretty cold here too,only 19 now & windy, high today will be 40. Cold front coming in tonight,high tomorrow 19,low 1 degree. That's the coldest this yr so far & not really typical for southern Ky. I'm glad we've had no snow & none forecast yet. I'm always glad when there is no snow.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I was reading about the record breaking cold in the midwestern & new england states and it sounds downright freezing! They had temps of 38 below with a windchill of 50 below! :smpullhair: That is just frrrrrreezing! Then I saw the pic of this guy! I can't say that I feel bad for him even though it looks like I should. The caption said that he was out jogging around Lake Calhoun in Minneapolis!? What a kook! :wacko1: http://news.aol.com/article/shocking-cold-...-midwest/300901snow faced jogger

After seeing all of that cold weather I guess I should be thanking my lucky stars that it is hot and in the 80's here!!! Even though it did feel like it was about 250 degrees in our house yesterday! :smheat:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Currently 36 C (97 F) ... expected to hit 40 C (104 F) :smheat:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cold in Dublin 5 degrees aprox .. :grouphug: jo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Driving to work this morning car said minus 14. Suburb just west of where I live was minus 23 with a minus 45 wind chill. Forecast for overnight is lows of minus 12 to minus 17. Not supposed to get above zero again until tomorrow (Friday) afternoon. Chicago Tribune web site has a "ticking clock" keeping track of how long the temperature's been below zero. right now it's at 20 hours and 11 minutes!

Ah yes that's why I love living here!


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

This morning it's -16 degrees. Brrrrrrr!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Gail @ Jan 16 2009, 06:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707282


> This morning it's -16 degrees. Brrrrrrr![/B]


here to, same exact temp :shocked: it's freezing!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

we are "only" at -8 this morning.. :huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

12 degrees/wind chill makes it feel like 0 in "HOTLANTA" 

Nikki is wrapped up in a blanket and doesn't want to move.

I'm a New Yorker and I like the cold but my blood's grown thinner from living in the south for so long. I have to go outside, but I'm procrastinating....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

-16 degrees here this morning too. And it seems to be dropping. Hey. That's not how it's supposed to work! :angry: At least the power's back on! WooHoo!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Brrrrrrr :new_shocked: 10 degrees this morning!!!!! I don't ever remember it being that cold before!!!!

It's supposed to be going up into the teens today, that'll feel like springtime, I guess :blink:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jan 16 2009, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707310


> -16 degrees here this morning too. And it seems to be dropping. Hey. That's not how it's supposed to work! :angry: At least the power's back on! WooHoo!! [/B]


Oh Crystal I am sure glad you have your power back on, it was minus 25 :shocked: here this morning when I had to take poor Scooby out potty, he had his boots and snow suit on though. One good thing about it is when it's this cold he gets right to the business and scoots right back inside really fast thank goodness. I could hardly breathe out there this morning even though I had my face covered, so I can only imagine how uncomfortable it was for poor Scooby. It's times like this I wish he would use an indoor potty but he just refuses, no point in confusing him I guess.


----------

